# w/m to prevent carbon buildup?



## bck6780 (Jul 16, 2010)

So, we all know carbon buildup is ridiculous on the 2.0 fsi. After doing the clean, my car felt completely different. It seems like VW is addressing buildup by adding injectors solely to rinse the intake valves on their mk7.

One of the claimed benefits of w/m is reducing this buildup, which has me super interested (especially considering how reasonably priced the kit is compared to the hassle/cost of manually blasting my valves every 30k). This makes sense to me; inject combustible w/m into the intake tract, it hits the valves and burns them clean...maybe?

I had heard some noise a while back about people with w/m setups having exceptionally clean valves. Has anyone seen this firsthand? How do your valves look after running w/m? opcorn:


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

Old MB drivers using WVO have reduced blowby and crankcase pressure by using water meth, due to cleaning the ringpacks. On the other hand, posters on this thread

http://www.cobaltss.net/forums/2-0l-lnf-performance-tech-153/lnf-valve-gunk-282355/

mention that despite running meth there was still buildup.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

It won't clean the crust off, but I'd like to see some some before / after shots to see if it will help them stay cleaner if you have meth while the valves are still clean


----------

